# Fish help?



## Sowa (May 28, 2014)

So I have fish that seem to be disappearing. I never see any bodies, bones anything. They're just gone. I've lost a few neons and some of my celebes rainbows. Would any of these fish eat other fish?

I have Danios, neons, celebes rainbows, bosemani rainbows, cherry barb, fruit tetra, yoyo loach, small pleco, cory doras, a siamese shark (small), dwarf blue ram cichlid. Everything I've read says all these fish are peaceful. Is it normal for fish to disappear then?


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

If I had to guess, I would say that your iridescent (siamese) shark is eating them. How much do you know about keeping the shark??

http://www.fishlore.com/profile-iridescentshark.htm


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Further evidence points to the shark "Not an aggressive species, but much smaller tankmates will likely be consumed."


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

+1 and those guys grow massive, youll probably end up with none of those fish left once he starts growing


----------



## Sowa (May 28, 2014)

Well I know he gets big but right now he's very small. I planned on re homing him at some point. He is my favorite fish though, of course. Is there any sharks that won't eat other fish?


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

My Roseline Sharks don't eat my neons. They are sweet. However, they need a school of 5 minimum, and a 50 gallon tank, minimum. I just bought a 75 gallon for mine.


----------



## Sowa (May 28, 2014)

How big are they? I'm looking for something a little larger then my other fish as like a "show" fish. I'm trading in my shark tomorrow, sadly. What about a rainbow shark?


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Rainbow sharks will also eat your small fish. Roseline Sharks can get to 6" long.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

What about a nice Gourami? Moonlight gouramis are nice big silver fish. Or a flame dwarf gourami?

How big is your tank?


----------



## Sowa (May 28, 2014)

I have a 45gal. I took the shark back, I got a rainbow shark instead. (he's very small) I'm still noticing a lot of my fish missing tails or parts of tails. Would the yoyo be doing it? I don't notice the shark bothering anyone, he's actually smaller then the bosemanis and yoyo and my weather loach.


----------



## junkgirl (Nov 17, 2014)

Sowa said:


> I don't notice the shark bothering anyone, he's actually smaller then the bosemanis and yoyo and my weather loach.


That's because he is still very young and very new to your tank. Territorial instinct often kicks in later, as the fish matures. Keep a close eye on him. 



Sowa said:


> Would the yoyo be doing it?


If it's "THE yoyo loach" not "one of the yoyo loaches" it could be. It's recommended to keep these guys in groups of 6+ because need social structure/hierarchy, they are also know to bicker amongst themselves. It's not unprecedented that lone loaches nip other fish in the tank, especially the ones with similar body shape (link1, link2).
But to be honest, finding a culprit would be a lot easier if you could tell us how many fish you have of what species. Some of the species you have are known to turn nippy if you keep them in less than ideal numbers.


----------



## Sowa (May 28, 2014)

junkgirl said:


> That's because he is still very young and very new to your tank. Territorial instinct often kicks in later, as the fish matures. Keep a close eye on him.
> 
> 
> If it's "THE yoyo loach" not "one of the yoyo loaches" it could be. It's recommended to keep these guys in groups of 6+ because need social structure/hierarchy, they are also know to bicker amongst themselves. It's not unprecedented that lone loaches nip other fish in the tank, especially the ones with similar body shape (link1, link2).
> But to be honest, finding a culprit would be a lot easier if you could tell us how many fish you have of what species. Some of the species you have are known to turn nippy if you keep them in less than ideal numbers.



I have 6-7 neon tetra
2 bosemani rainbow
3 fruit tetra
4-5 celebes rainbows
1 weather loach
1 yoyo loach
1 rainbow shark
4 cherry barb
3 blue rams
6-8 zebra danios
Possibly 1 sky blue teta, I think the others died or went missing when I had my other shark.
Oh 3 corys and 2 bushy nose plecos

I think that's it


----------

